# 2013 Nissan Pathfinder Concept Teased: Detroit Auto Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan is set to debut their all-new Pathfinder Concept at the upcoming 2012 Detroit Auto Show, ushering in what they're calling the next-generation SUV.

The 2013 Pathfinder will take all of its predecessors' traditional SUV hallmarks and merge them into a new platform and "dramatic new aerodynamic body" according to Nissan. It will offer seating for seven, plenty of cargo room and thoughtful technology throughout the vehicle. The all-new Pathfinder is scheduled to go on sale in Fall of 2012, and the four-wheel-drive Pathfinder Concept is a preview to what the next-generation production Pathfinder will be like.

For now, all we have is a teaser to stare at which clearly shows quite a bit of curves and sleek lines on the Pathfinder Concept let's just hope Nissan didn't take too much from the Juke's styling manual with the new Pathfinder.

More: *2013 Nissan Pathfinder Concept Teased: Detroit Auto Show Preview* on Autoguide.com


----------

